# Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?



## Tweakit (11. Juni 2018)

*Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern meinen Monitor Philips 273V5LHAB (1ms) von 60 hz auf 75 hz übertaktet. Läuft auch alles soweit stabil... Was mich allerdings wundert ist die Tatsache, dass die Farben mit 75 hz "kräftiger" sind als mit 60 hz?? 
Ich kann mir das nicht erklären? Auch das Schwarz auf dem Desktop (Taskleiste) wird viel dunkler angezeigt?! Ansonsten ist nichts verstellt, sprich Helligkeit oder Kontrast .... In Spielen merke ich es auch stark, z.B. in Battlefield 1 sind die Farben kräftiger mit 75 hz... Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? 

Sorry, dass ich das ganze so abstrakt beschreibe ....

Danke! Gruss Tweakit!!

P.S. habe kein Frameskipping! Der Monitor schafft die 75 hz  getestet mit UFO Test: Frameskipping
Habe jetzt auch mal in Youtube 60 hz // 75 hz // 120 hz Vergleichsvideos geguckt und dort sieht man auch, dass je höher die Hz eingestellt werden, die Farben kräftiger werden? Bzw der Kontrast stärker ist?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Wäre mir neu, dass die Farben und der Kontrast besser werden.
Eher das Gegenteil ist des öfteren der Fall.
Sicher dass bei 60Hz kein begrenzter Farbraum angezeigt wird?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Kann ich so bestätigen, das ich nach OC auf 75Hz kräftigere Farben habe als mit 60Hz.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Das machen die Monitore häufig, bevor diese kaputt gehen 
Spaß beiseite: Mir ist das auch nicht bekannt, das die Farben dadurch brillanter werden könnten. Evt. liegt das eher an den höheren Hz, das man es so "empfindet".
Aber Vorsicht beim Monitor-OC, den die stecken das oft nicht so klaglos weg, wie GPU oder CPU.
Gruß T.


----------



## Pikus (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Ich tippe mal auf eine höhere Helligkeit der einzelnen Pixel-LCs, erzeugt durch eine höhere Effektivspannung des getakteten Signals.
Genau wie bei PWM-Lüfter. Erhöht man die Frequenz, erhöht sich auch die Effektivspannung = höhere Drehzahl.

Inwiefern die Kristalle im Panel darunter leiden oder gar beschädigt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Meiner läuft schon seit (gekauft irgendwann 2010/11) 3 Jahren so, sollte er mal kaputt gehen kommt ein neuer her. Ich kann aber definitiv sagen das die Farben dadurch satter sind, inwiefern Nvidia dazwischen funkt und etwas verstellt weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen, das ich nach OC auf 75Hz kräftigere Farben habe als mit 60Hz.



Welches Modell?

Klingt interessant. Ich will das gerne mal nachmessen, ob das wirklich so ist.


----------



## Tigertechnik (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Wie übertaktet ihr euere Monitore? 

Nutzt ihr da ein spezielles Programm oder geht das per Treiber?

Merkt man (sieht man) den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von 60hertz auf 75hertz?  

Wie weit lässt dich denn ein normaler 60 hertz Moni so übertakten ? ist das evt. auch Panelabhängig?


----------



## Tweakit (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Hallo Leute, habe es jetzt gefunden ... Bei mir war unter 1080p nativ der dynamische Ausgabebereich auf "begrenzt"! Und bei der benutzerdefinierten Auflösung war dann bei 75 hz der Ausgabebereich auf Voll! Daher der Unterschied ... 
Also liegt es an meiner eigenen Dummheit! Sorry Leute! 

Und Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten! 
Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob ich die 75 hz in Spielen wirklich bemerke?! Aber ich bilde mir ein weniger Tearing in z. B. Doom und BF 1 zu sehen?!

Grüsse Tweakit!


----------



## Darkscream (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Ist bei mir auch so über Displayport. Über DVI ist es bei 60Hz aber auch normal, also so wie es über DP mit 75Hz ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*



Tweakit schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob ich die 75 hz in Spielen wirklich bemerke?! Aber ich bilde mir ein weniger Tearing in z. B. Doom und BF 1 zu sehen?!
> 
> Grüsse Tweakit!



Also ich bemerke sie auf jeden Fall! Auch wenn das für manche vielleicht nicht vorstellbar ist. Aber das Bild alleine ist viel flüssiger als mit 60Hz, natürlich kommt es noch auf das eigen befinden an. 


@PCGH_Manu

Mein Monitor ist ein Philips 227ELH (Uralt ) . Ich denke mal Tweakit hat die Antwort geliefert was dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Tweakit (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Wie übertaktet ihr euere Monitore?
> 
> Nutzt ihr da ein spezielles Programm oder geht das per Treiber?
> 
> ...



Also es kommt drauf an ob du eine AMD oder Nvidia Grafikkarte dein eigen nennst! 
Hier mal eine Anleitung: YouTube 

Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Also meinen konnte ich ohne Probleme von 60 auf 75 hz einstellen! Bei 76 Hz war jedoch Schluss!


----------



## Tweakit (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich noch die Frage warum Philips den Monitor nicht als 75hz-Modell vermarktet?  Ich meine ich habe jetzt für lau ein Upgrade auf einene 75hz-Monitor erhalten! Und das durch eine einfache Umstellung in der Systemsteuerung... Bin immer noch begeistert! Kostenlos ein Upgrade um 15 hz ist doch nicht zu verachten! Sonnige Grüße! So, werde jetzt noch ne Runde mit dem Ebike drehen! Bis später!


----------



## TollerHecht (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*

Ich finde es auch interessant. Bei meinen Monitor OCs (75 auf 120 Hz habe ich immer dunklere und mattere Farben beobachten können).


----------



## Tigertechnik (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor übertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt kräftigere Farben?*



Tweakit schrieb:


> Also es kommt drauf an ob du eine AMD oder Nvidia Grafikkarte dein eigen nennst!
> Hier mal eine Anleitung: YouTube
> 
> Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Also meinen konnte ich ohne Probleme von 60 auf 75 hz einstellen! Bei 76 Hz war jedoch Schluss!



Danke!!  Mein monitor ist der LG 29UM65: 29” Class 21:9 UltraWide(R) IPS Monitor (29.0 Diagonal) | LG USA

in der nvidia systemsreuerung ist das "anpassen" ausgegraut, ich kann da nichts einstellen......


editi:  hat geklappt


----------



## Tweakit (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor Ã¼bertaktet von 60 auf 75 hz jetzt krÃ¤ftigere Farben?*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Danke!!  Mein monitor ist der LG 29UM65: 29” Class 21:9 UltraWide(R) IPS Monitor (29.0 Diagonal) | LG USA
> 
> in der nvidia systemsreuerung ist das "anpassen" ausgegraut, ich kann da nichts einstellen......
> 
> ...


Hallo Tigertechnik,

da bei dem "i" in der Sprechblase steht doch, dass du Dynamic Super Resolution ausschalten sollst?! Dorthin kommst du, wenn du auf das blau hinterlegte klickst... 
Probier das mal aus .... Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ...

Grüße!


----------

